# Seitenständer für ZR Team 7 ?



## siga (8. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, welcher Seitenständer an mein 2011er ZR Team 7 passt.

Es immer an eine Hauswand zu lehnen um die Tür aufzuschliessen ist auch nicht so toll.

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.


mfg tobias


----------



## martinos (8. August 2011)

ich hab da mal einen aus Carbon gesehen, der auch nicht sooooo extrem stört. Soweit ich weiß hat vorletztes Jahr auf der Eurobike der Hersteller den Innovationsaward dafür gekriegt

Leider weiß ich den Hersteller nicht mehr, aber ich glaub man konnte das über http://shop.etel-tuning.de/ beziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kylogos (8. August 2011)

es gibt Sachen, die macht man einfach nicht!


----------



## siga (8. August 2011)

Ich brauch auch noch ne Klingel, welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen 



Unter "macht man nicht" kann ich mir nix vorstellen. Ich mache mit dem Rad keine Sprünge über Felsen oder so, wo man mit dem Ständer hängen bleibt.

Ich fahre 80% Asphalt undR 20 % schnellere Schotterwege.
Ohne Seitenständer ist das Rad recht unpraktisch, da man es überall auf den Boden legen muss oder an die Wand lehnt. 
Dadurch verkratzt es schneller wie sonst was. 

Und meine Hauseingangstür muss ich ZUERST aufschliessen, dann das Rad reinholen. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Aber trotzdem danke für eure Bemühung. 

mfg tobias


----------



## martinos (9. August 2011)

sorry, aber das Ständer an nem Bike ist ne Steilvorlage für alle (inkl. mir) die normalerweise durch die Prärie donnern. 
Bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist das sicherlich sinnvoll, auch wenn es schade um das Bike ist - das wird irgendwann zum Psychodoc müssen, weil es Singletrailentzug hat.

Der müsste eigentlich passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k165/a15648/seitenstaender-alu-24-28-universal-silber.html

Aber am einfachsten wäre es wahrscheinlich, in nen Bike-Laden reinzugehen und mal so ein Ding ranzuhalten - wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel mehr als im Online-Shop kosten.


----------



## Jan-Paul (9. August 2011)

ich hatte die selbe Problematik, irgentwie braucht man einen Ständer aber auch keinen Seitenständer das tut dann in den Augen weh. 

ich habe für mich den Forca Coolstand entdeckt 







http://www.zawione-group.de/fahrrad...21/?plentyID=9fd7d9eb404e00cf1cc9dd0e59fa4149


----------



## Blanquish (9. August 2011)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> ich hatte die selbe Problematik, irgentwie braucht man einen Ständer aber auch keinen Seitenständer das tut dann in den Augen weh.
> 
> ich habe für mich den Forca Coolstand entdeckt
> 
> ...




Lässig..!


----------



## bluenabu (9. August 2011)

dieser ständer ist ja mal der hammer.....jetzt überlege ich auch




Jan-Paul schrieb:


> ich hatte die selbe Problematik, irgentwie braucht man einen Ständer aber auch keinen Seitenständer das tut dann in den Augen weh.
> 
> ich habe für mich den Forca Coolstand entdeckt
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggaBiker (9. August 2011)

echt peinlisch! flatpedale UND ständer...  vermutlich hat der auch nen lenkerradio!!!  echt schlimm wie hier manche ihr MTB verhunsen tun. kauft eusch doch ein hollandrad !! 



Jan-Paul schrieb:


> ich hatte die selbe Problematik, irgentwie
> braucht man einen Ständer aber auch keinen Seitenständer das tut dann in den Augen weh.
> 
> ich habe für mich den Forca Coolstand entdeckt
> ...


----------



## siga (9. August 2011)

@ martinos

danke für den Link!



@jan-paul

das ist ja mal echt geil  
genau sowas suche ich!


----------



## Markdierk (9. August 2011)

bei kommentaren wie denen von diggabiker kann man nur staunen .... ich hoffe mal solche leute fahren wenigstens mit helm, zerstören die doch die frisur. 

die gute alte stylepolzei hier im forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siga (9. August 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> bei kommentaren wie denen von diggabiker kann man nur staunen .... ich hoffe mal solche leute fahren wenigstens mit helm, zerstören die doch die frisur.
> 
> die gute alte stylepolzei hier im forum




Und hoffentlich mit Stützräder...


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

... der Coolstand hat auch nen coolen Preis: 50 Euronen sind natürlich schon ein Wort. Aber trotzdem sieht der richtig geil aus und sorgt bestimmt für neidische Blicke vor der Eisdiele und für ungläubige Blicke in der Startaufstellung bei nem Marathon - allein schon dafür wäre er es doch wert


----------



## konamatze (10. August 2011)

Also ich hätte bei der Fahrt die ganze Zeit den Gedanken das sich der Ständer öffnet, vor allem im Gelände.

Gruß


----------



## martinos (10. August 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Also ich hätte bei der Fahrt die ganze Zeit den Gedanken das sich der Ständer öffnet, vor allem im Gelände.


 
ich wette, der geht erst ab 800 Watt auf - und dass schafft außer mir eh keiner


----------



## Jan-Paul (10. August 2011)

da geht bis jetzt nichts auf 
die einzelne Stützen werden gut eingerastet und das ist leider auch n wenig das Manko da mein beide Beine einzeln aus rasten/hoch klappen und wieder einrasten muss.
Das dauert und ist am Anfang etwas Fummelei mal schnell mit n Fuß den Ständer runter drücken ist da nicht  
Aber dafür super Optik und unaufällig


----------



## Zara Bernard (10. August 2011)

siga schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch noch ne Klingel, welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen



Hope Pro 2.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasFFM (10. August 2011)

Da steckt aber auch noch das Montagewerkzeug in der Kurbel...


----------



## internetsurfer (13. August 2011)

ich habe mir fürs team 7 einen hebie hinterbauständer geholt. Sehr stabile Montage mit 2-3 Schrauben.


----------

